# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  koi impor kecil

## wandrkoi

salam kenal semua,
saya mau tanya dimana bisa beli koi impor tapi yang masiih kecil kira 2 ukurannya 10-15 cm.
dari berbagai jenis.? terima kasih

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandrkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

